# Hotmail virus scan?



## lilcountriegal (Mar 3, 2004)

I have a hotmail account and, as I'm sure you all know, hotmail automatically scans all incoming email for viruses. 

I occasionally go in to clean out my junk mail and because I have my filter set to the max, it gets pretty filled up fast. 

I clicked on two separate emails in hotmail that had a virus (I didnt note the name... ) but read on. 

The first one I just clicked to pull up the email message, not the attachment.  Hotmail had a message there saying "Hotmail has permanently blocked the following... " blah blah blah.. followed by the name of the virus.  I clicked on "more info" and it brought up the hotmail search help feature so I just "x'ed" it out.  

Another message had an attachment that I clicked on (remember, hotmail scans it before opening..) and it brought up that it was infected with a virus so I backed out before downloading. 

My question (after this short novel) is:  by clicking on the attachment, can it still get through even if not downloaded?  Immediately after I got out of these two messages, I got popups from hell.  I "Ctrl Alt Del" to check what was running and didnt notice any obvious SpyWare (remember, I'm a computer illiterate).  I have an extra window on my taskbar that I can only see says "Windows - Microsoft Internet E..." but cant tell where it's coming from (when I click on it, my aol window stays up, but the Windows, etc. window is indented like thats the one I'm on). 

I'm preparing to do the Housecall virus scan online to check out if I have something, but now I've got it in my mind that maybe the virus can "squeeze through".  

Well geniuses?  Can it?


----------



## jimnyc (Mar 4, 2004)

It shouldn't be able to get through if Hotmail reported back that it was a virus.

If you click on an attachment it should always prompt you for action (download, open...). If it is allowed to execute, YES, it can be activated without downloading it first.

Do you remember what the filename was?

Also, run adaware and/or spybot search and destroy to make sure you are clean. Also, do you have a virus checker?

AdAware - http://www.lavasoftusa.com

Spybot - http://www.safer-networking.org/

Free anti-virus - http://www.grisoft.com/us/us_index.php


----------



## lilcountriegal (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks Jim.  I ran Housecall last night before I went to bed and it didnt find anything.  However, I remember running that AVG and it found about 8 that Housecall didnt.  I forgot all about it.  I'll run it when I get home, along with the spyware.  



> If it is allowed to execute, YES, it can be activated without downloading it first.



Can you dumb that down for me? LOL. 

(No... I dont remember what the name of it was... I'll have to see if I can find it... )


----------



## jimnyc (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lilcountriegal _
> *Can you dumb that down for me? LOL.
> 
> (No... I dont remember what the name of it was... I'll have to see if I can find it... ) *



Let's say a virus is sent to you called virus.pif, virus.exe or virus.scr...

These are all executable type files. If you run an exe file from a browser window it's the same as running it from your hard drive. This is exactly why you'll be prompted for which action you would like to take when you click on the attachment. Never ever run any type of attachment from an unknown user. I wouldn't even run an attachment from someone you know unless it is a file you have been expecting or if your virus scan has checked it first. You can get an email from someone else that was unknowingly effected and emailed everyone in their address book as a result.

1- Always run a virus scan program
2- Periodically run AdAware or Spybot
3- NEVER open an attachment unless you are sure it's clean


----------



## lilcountriegal (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks alot for the advice Jim. 

I know one of the two emails had one that ended in .scr ... I'll run the SpyWare when I get home.


----------



## jimnyc (Mar 4, 2004)

You are quite welcome. Hope the info helps.


----------



## Jackass (Mar 4, 2004)

No boobies for his help???


----------



## lilcountriegal (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## Jackass (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lilcountriegal _
> *
> 
> *



Sorry Jim I tried for ya!


----------



## lilcountriegal (Mar 4, 2004)

> Just run a friggin' anti - virus program, will you already!
> This space was designed for real technical Umm stuff!!



Geeeeeesh!  I have real problems here.  Cant you guys exchange your favorite porn sites in PM?


----------

